# Demonsden online store opened up!



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all!
I have opened up my new halloween store. I know not many products are listed as of now but there are skulls, mannequins,masks what not. Will add more by the end of the week. Please stop by take a look. I tried to make prices discounted. If people do buy from my store that are a member of this fantastic site i will see if i can throw in a discount or something i dont know yet
PLease check it out and go on a a shopping spree!! LoL
Thanks,
CHris

*** also if ou buy items please review them on the product or merchant reviews section i would like peoples honest opinion good or bad of my products!
Thanks,
CHRis

Oh yes just click on my signiture!!!


----------

